# Swimming pool in Guadalajara?



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

I just arrived (two months ago)in Guadalajara, and I am looking for a swimming pool "al aire libre". Do you have an idea? I doesn't seem to be very popular here. Perhaps out of the local habits?
I live in Prados Vallarta (Zapopan), so it would be easier for me to find one on the west side of the town.
Have you an idea? Thank's!


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

mitsuko46 said:


> I just arrived (two months ago)in Guadalajara, and I am looking for a swimming pool "al aire libre". Do you have an idea? I doesn't seem to be very popular here. Perhaps out of the local habits?
> I live in Prados Vallarta (Zapopan), so it would be easier for me to find one on the west side of the town.
> Have you an idea? Thank's!


Los Camachos? I think those are swimming pools. You might be looking more for a pool for excercise, swimming laps? 

I remember my cousin talking about pools. One of the guys from town was a nationally ranked swimmer taking lessons in the city.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2011)

Balboa said:


> Los Camachos? I think those are swimming pools. You might be looking more for a pool for excercise, swimming laps?
> 
> I remember my cousin talking about pools. One of the guys from town was a nationally ranked swimmer taking lessons in the city.


Thank you!

I looked on the Internet, and it seems quick nice. I will check next week, after the holidays! make there a tour to discover...


----------



## AHappyCappy (Apr 27, 2011)

Great info, I will be looking into this for myself. Thanks!


----------

